# Mazda Cup 2004!



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

for for info, goto http://socal.rcracing.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Pro Mod:20-8

1. John Kerr*
2. Mark Dawson
3. Tony Phalen*
4. Barry Baker
5. Torrance De Guzman
6. NEIL RABARA*
7. Andrew Hillman*
8. Don Vinkmulder*
9. Orlando SHerman*
10. Eman
11. Rod Canare*
12. Randy Caster*
13. 
14.
15. 
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


Sportsman Mod:10-6

1. ChiliDOg*
2. Ian Aquino*
3. Timmy Vallez*
4. MArk Franko*
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


19 Turn:30-14

1. 
2. Mike Rydwell*/
3. ChiliDog*
4. Jei Jacinto*
5. Chris Lim
6. Jasper David/
7. Christian Lopez/
8. Alex Lopez/
9. Tony Phalen
10. Torrance De Guzman/
11. Wolfie*
12. Oliver Clipper*
13. MArk Franko*
14. Don Vinkmulder*
15. Paul Dabao*
16. Rafell Thompson
17.
18.
19.
20.
21.
22.
23.
24.
25.
26.
27.
28.
29.
30.


Expert Stock:10-4

1. 
2. Ian Aquino*
3. ANdrew Hillman*
4. Paul Dabao*
5. Bubbles
6. CHAD MILLER
7. 
8.
9.
10.


Sportsman Stock:20-9

1. Chris Lim
2. Jasper David
3. ALex Lopez
4. Stan Hortinelo*
5. Wolfie*
6. Scott Mobley*
7. Max Vellez*
8. Kevin Nino*
9. Izzy*
10. Rafell Thomson
11. Tracy Howard
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.
20.


Intermediate Stock:10-2

1. Coleko
2. Scott Welte*
3. John Gaul*
4. CHristian Lopez
5. Pharris WHeel*
6. Jei Jacinto*
7. FUJIWARA BUNTA
8. Cameron Cartwright
9.
10.


8 more for pro mod
6 more for Mod
14 more for 19 turn
3 more for expert stock
11 more for sportsman stock
3 more for Intermediate stock


----------

